# Free plants for pickup only dfwapc members



## JAXON777 (Jan 4, 2007)

Tearing down the 100 and 150 and have a bunch of plants. Come get em bring a bucket or something to put them in. Various crypts, hygro, lotus, java's etc.

Jaxon


----------



## TanyaQ2000 (Jan 31, 2010)

save me some of each especially my fav...you know what that is LOL


----------



## wwh2694 (Aug 15, 2008)

Pls save me some coz my tank needs alot of plants . Can i go there lunch time tommorow. Pm sent Thanks


----------



## fishyjoe24 (May 18, 2010)

jax what city, I want some of the java fern and crypts... i could pick them up then take them to the sunday meeting. if that helps everyone out...


----------



## JAXON777 (Jan 4, 2007)

Plants pending...


----------



## JAXON777 (Jan 4, 2007)

Plants are gone thanks everyone.


----------



## fishyjoe24 (May 18, 2010)

thanks for the crypts it was nice meeting you jax.


----------

